# Warzone not reaching desired fps



## Jdawg11177 (Jul 2, 2021)

So I've been playing warzone for a while now but want to get into it competitively. The only problem? I can't get above 110fps in game.

Computer build:

Asus Rog Strix B550 gaming-f wifi
AMD Ryzen 9 3900x W/ liquid cooler from Corsair.
EVGA FTW3 3080
Corsair Vengeance pro 64GB RAM DDR4 3200mhz (2 sticks)
Corsair 750i PSU (using approximately 550 watts)
Samsung CRG5 27" monitor (240hz)

Despite all the hours I've spent reading through Reddit and watching YouTube videos, I can't seem to find a fix. Anywhere from OC'ing my CPU and GPU, to messing with the game files and settings.
Somebody told me my CPU was bottlenecking my performance but I have it running at 4.3ghz and 1.42V evening out at about 77-79°C.  Getting a good score from Cinebench R15 of about 3300 for multithreading, and about 200 for single core.

They also said my RAM could be the issue, not being at 3200mhz like it's supposed to be. So I enabled DOCP and it's now running correctly, but with only +5fps.

So if it's not my CPU, GPU, RAM, or files... what else could it be?


----------



## Hyderz (Jul 2, 2021)

i just did a quick google








						How to fix low FPS issues in Warzone Pacific Season 4
					

Players are facing performance drops in Warzone Pacific Season 4, so here's how you can get the most FPS from your PC.




					charlieintel.com
				




maybe one of these might fix your low fps
from what i've heard cod warzone with each season, the fps drops even for high end machines


----------



## Jdawg11177 (Jul 2, 2021)

Hyderz said:


> i just did a quick google
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for hopping on this quickly!
I did try these fixes and didn't see any improvements unfortunately.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 2, 2021)

Hyderz said:


> from what i've heard cod warzone with each season, the fps drops even for high end machines


Then i am pretty lucky, no FPS drops here.


----------



## Jdawg11177 (Jul 2, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Then i am pretty lucky, no FPS drops here.


That is lucky! Are you running a similar rig?


----------



## FireFox (Jul 2, 2021)

Jdawg11177 said:


> That is lucky! Are you running a similar rig?


Check my signature


----------



## Hyderz (Jul 3, 2021)

the only other thing i can think of making your fps low is gsync 








						Why FPS Matters when Playing Call of Duty: Warzone
					

FPS give you a competitive gaming advantage. Learn why.



					www.nvidia.com
				




maybe this link up top can help


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 3, 2021)

4.3 GHz on a 3900X is probably going to bottleneck a RTX 3080 some, possibly enough to keep you around 110 FPS. Remember, today's CPUs run at 4.6 GHz or faster and have higher IPC.

you would need to OC your CPU to around 4.8-4.9GHz to match the 4.6GHz 5600X (with the 5600X at a all core OC of 4.6GHz)

ok, now that I've done some reading, OC3D.net is reporting 270 FPS using a 4 GHz 6850k CPU paired with a RTX 2080TI. Your 3900x/rtx3080 combo should be outperforming that. Now I don't think it's the CPU. My only other suggestions is clean driver installs with updated drivers? Something running in the background robbing the game of system performance?


----------



## oinkypig (Jul 3, 2021)

geforce experience forcing 4k in game resolution. possibly the simplest explanation


----------



## Jdawg11177 (Jul 3, 2021)

BarbaricSoul said:


> 4.3 GHz on a 3900X is probably going to bottleneck a RTX 3080 some, possibly enough to keep you around 110 FPS. Remember, today's CPUs run at 4.6 GHz or faster and have higher IPC.
> 
> you would need to OC your CPU to around 4.8-4.9GHz to match the 4.6GHz 5600X (with the 5600X at a all core OC of 4.6GHz)
> 
> ok, now that I've done some reading, OC3D.net is reporting 270 FPS using a 4 GHz 6850k CPU paired with a RTX 2080TI. Your 3900x/rtx3080 combo should be outperforming that. Now I don't think it's the CPU. My only other suggestions is clean driver installs with updated drivers? Something running in the background robbing the game of system performance?


Aight, ill give that a try. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 3, 2021)

switch off SSAO (shadows in shadows basically) gain = 15-25fps (depends)


----------



## xcescxa (Jul 3, 2021)

Hello. Please please please dont look up youtube videos on how to. They all are lies except the ones that are trusted. This most definitely will solve your problem.


----------



## basco (Jul 3, 2021)

just a thought- you said you put your cpu to 4,300mhz but on auto it should go to 4600mhz.
i think you hindered your single thread performance and altered multicoreperf.
computerbase gets 150fps from a 3900x with 2080ti
i think warzone does not profit from more then 6 cores so disabling SMT could help too and ya can quickly test it=
=sorry just looked around and smt does not bring more or less fps in warzone so it seems


----------



## Jdawg11177 (Jul 3, 2021)

oinkypig said:


> geforce experience forcing 4k in game resolution. possibly the simplest explanation


Do you know how to force it to stop?


plastiscɧ said:


> switch off SSAO (shadows in shadows basically) gain = 15-25fps (depends)


Where do I find that setting?

I'm beginning to feel like I need to Uninstall GeForce Experience and just get all my diver updates online instead of using the app...
Also, I might be making a video to show you guys everything I've tried so I can get the best help possible.


----------



## oinkypig (Jul 3, 2021)

Maybe you Optimized games with geforce experience, (or maybe it doe sit automatically). Open geforce experience, go to games, find call of duty modern warfare/warzone, click details. Observe your current settings vs the optimized settings and check if its at your native resolution. Go next to the optimize button and select custom details and make sure its at 1080p or whatever native resultion your monitor runs at.
Geforce experience can force the 3080 to render the resolution at 4k and than the monitor descale its to native resolution(1080p or 1440p?). Hence your 50-60% drop in performance.
You can also go into the game Warzone itself and change the resolution to 1920x1080 manually.. 4k=100+fps 1440p=160+fps 1080p=220+fps usually for a 3080 in warzone.
If your playing at 1440p maxxed out, than 110fps actually might be expected with a ryzen 3xxx series..There is an unusually fix for ryzen 5 series you should give a shot. 







 . watch the 4:00 segment for a possible fix. The amount of physical cores on a 3900x is 12.


----------



## Jdawg11177 (Jul 3, 2021)

oinkypig said:


> Maybe you Optimized games with geforce experience, (or maybe it doe sit automatically). Open geforce experience, go to games, find call of duty modern warfare/warzone, click details. Observe your current settings vs the optimized settings and check if its at your native resolution. Go next to the optimize button and select custom details and make sure its at 1080p or whatever native resultion your monitor runs at.
> Geforce experience can force the 3080 to render the resolution at 4k and than the monitor descale its to native resolution(1080p or 1440p?). Hence your 50-60% drop in performance.
> You can also go into the game Warzone itself and change the resolution to 1920x1080 manually.. 4k=100+fps 1440p=160+fps 1080p=220+fps usually for a 3080 in warzone.
> If your playing at 1440p maxxed out, than 110fps actually might be expected with a ryzen 3xxx series..There is an unusually fix for ryzen 5 series you should give a shot.
> ...


I legitimately appreciate the effort you went through to find that. Unfortunately I'm running very low settings in 1080p and only averaging 110fps. I did find similar instructions in another video, but alas it did not fix.


----------



## oinkypig (Jul 3, 2021)

Raytracing will take your fps. Cold war and warzone have about the same fps. scroll down to video game benchmarks to cold war. NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 GPU - Benchmarks and Specs - NotebookCheck.net Tech. For comparison. If you are on low and 1080p and still get 100 fps, then i would reinstall nvidia drivers. Wipe than reinstall.


----------



## Jdawg11177 (Jul 4, 2021)

Okay, frames got better with a fresh driver install. FPS went up to 150 but its inconsistent, and anytime I move my mouse or even look around in-game it slows down to about 85-95FPS. Is it possible to improve that so it can at least be 120FPS while playing? (Still on low settings btw)


----------



## xcescxa (Jul 4, 2021)

Just buy a new gpu, your fps shouldnt go that low, even on low settings. I have a rtx 2070 and i can do max everything, any game and get 140 fps


Jdawg11177 said:


> Okay, frames got better with a fresh driver install. FPS went up to 150 but its inconsistent, and anytime I move my mouse or even look around in-game it slows down to about 85-95FPS. Is it possible to improve that so it can at least be 120FPS while playing? (Still on low settings btw)


----------



## oinkypig (Jul 4, 2021)

what we really need in order to help is a view of hwinfo - clock speeds power draw for both cpu and gpu. Run MSI afterburner and create an osd overlay so you can create a screenshot with all that info.
GPU power draw, cpu power draw, cpu clocks speeds, gpu clock speeds, gpu voltage, ect while in warzone game.

update your rtx 3080 bios. Does gpu-z display full pci-e 16x? Or are you not running in fullscreen mode in warzone? windowed mode will detroy fps as well.
RTX 3080/3090 Warzone FPS bug performance fix - YouTube

(2) Warzone Asus TUF RTX 3080 with Ryzen 9 3900x Benchmarks 1080p and 1440p on High and Low Settings - Bing video
120-140fps 1080p high with a 3900x is normal. Overclocking the 3900x should substantially increase the fps though. And since you have it watercooled you should try 4.3-4.7Ghz. Also dont forget to update the motherboard bios.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 4, 2021)

IrishCrispy said:


> Just buy a new gpu, your fps shouldnt go that low, even on low settings. I have a rtx 2070 and i can do max everything, any game and get 140 fps



he has a RTX 3080


----------



## Jdawg11177 (Jul 4, 2021)

So here you go guys, I made a video showing you as much as I could, hopefully that'll help out a little bit. I know its 37 minutes long, but it has pretty much everything that I could think of in it.Warzone and system specs


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 4, 2021)

bottom line is at 1080p you need a lot more cpu to get over 120fps the engine simply is not efficient enough to push insane framerates given the draw distances
contrary to popular belief just because the cpu/gpu may only be at 60% load does not mean the game is not bottle necked some ware else RAM,I/o,IPC game engine efficiency

110-120FPS on high @ 1080p is about par for a stock 3900x with a 3080









you can try playing with the render worker count
C:\Users\username\Documents\Call of Duty Modern Warfare\players\avd_options.ini

try bumping the render worker count to 3 or 4 you can also tweak the VideoMemoryScale = option to between 0.80 - 0.95 (closer to 1.0 = more vram used)  but these usually only yield a handful of fps

overclocking the cpu to at least 4.4 all core and throwing some decent DDR4 3600 with tight timings or ddr4 3866 with slightly loser timings might yield some improvement but you are on the edge of what the game is capable of anyway

and I am sorry you don't need 120FPS for warzone it makes zero difference the netcode will let you down long before the frametimes are an issue


----------



## xcescxa (Jul 4, 2021)

BarbaricSoul said:


> he has a RTX 3080


Yeah, but it shouldn't be that bad. Even on low setting.


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 4, 2021)

none of you have any clue what you are talking about please refrain from posting until you go and do some basic research go accually watch some real world benchmarks

his system is performing about where I would expect it to on the latest warzone version no combo is going to perform exactly the same especially with the shenanigan's on vendor AMD Chipsets/bios's


there is nothing _wrong_ with his system 110-120 fps(with 20fps dips/spikes)@high and 120-140FPS@low  depending on what area of the map you are in and what else is blowing up around you is exactly what I would expect out of his combo

warzone, its current version as of this writing does not run as well as some of the hardware-release benchmarks indicate go back and look at the dates on benchmark, the driver version ect ect
TLDR if you want more fps turn DLSS on, set it to performance and enjoy
the rest of you GO HOME
./thread


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 5, 2021)

OneMoar said:


> none of you have any clue what you are talking about please refrain from posting until you go and do some basic research go accually watch some real world benchmarks
> 
> his system is performing about where I would expect it to on the latest warzone version no combo is going to perform exactly the same especially with the shenanigan's on vendor AMD Chipsets/bios's
> 
> ...



explain this then? i7 6870k OC'ed to 4 GHz paired with 4x8GB DDR4 3200MHz and a RTX 2080ti averaging 199 FPS at 1080p










						Call of Duty: Warzone PC Performance Review and Optimisation Guide | 1080p Performance | Software
					

1080p Performance




					overclock3d.net


----------



## Hyderz (Jul 5, 2021)

what is your cpu cooler? model?


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Jul 5, 2021)

Try upping your pagefile size.
It won't give much boost but it will help getting constant fps,(where constant is an alien word in warzone).

Edit: by checking your video :
1- don't use any of the options where you limit fps in menu,game etc etc,theyre all bugged out
2- set render resolution to 100,this way you'll load your cpu as it should
3- run the game in fullscreen at all time

I run warzone daily on the rig in my sig,and I get 110 - 144fps(144 capped in riva tuner)


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 5, 2021)

BarbaricSoul said:


> explain this then? i7 6870k OC'ed to 4 GHz paired with 4x8GB DDR4 3200MHz and a RTX 2080ti averaging 199 FPS at 1080p
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Year old ?
pre verdansk '84 patch
did you not read my post ?
*GO HOME *


----------



## oinkypig (Jul 5, 2021)

BarbaricSoul said:


> explain this then? i7 6870k OC'ed to 4 GHz paired with 4x8GB DDR4 3200MHz and a RTX 2080ti averaging 199 FPS at 1080p
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your comparing apples to oranges. Every season of warzone's updates has had a diminishing return of fps. Full boost of a properly cooled O/C 3900x and OP would be lucky to gain 25fps. But it's possible that the Ryzen 3 might actually benefit greatly from a few hundred more millivolts. AMD ryzen CPU's were already stretching out the potential O/C headroom just at stock clocks and the big mamba jamba 12 core 3900x probably doesnt aid any much less cooling capability compared to a 6 core ryzen 3. Still, if it were my system, nothing would be running stock with a setup like that. Offset is just a form of load line calibration, right?
I remember upgrading from a radeon 9800 pro to a x1800xt for counterstrike source on a 16:10 60hz dell ultrasharp. What a fluid transition. I didnt notice that difference at all when going from 60hz to to my now 144hz max 17 9750h rtx 2070. Warzone isnt one of those games where you rely on 200+fps, its the bugs and stutters thatll get you annoyed the most.


----------



## Jdawg11177 (Jul 5, 2021)

_ALB_R3D X said:


> Try upping your pagefile size.
> It won't give much boost but it will help getting constant fps,(where constant is an alien word in warzone).
> 
> Edit: by checking your video :
> ...


What do you mean, "page file size"? I've never heard of that...?


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Jul 5, 2021)

Jdawg11177 said:


> What do you mean, "page file size"? I've never heard of that...?


Some kind of cache win uses to store info for fast access.warzone uses a lot of it appearantly!








						Adjust Page File Windows 10 (How to Set the Right Size)
					

The pagefile or virtual memory is an important feature to help keep our computer running optimally. Learn how to set it correctly to ensure the best performance from your operating system.




					computerinfobits.com
				



There is a nice guide here on how to do it.
I used it get rid of stuttering and fps fluctuations back when I had an rx580.
Give it a try


----------



## oinkypig (Jul 6, 2021)

The newer motherboard vendor bios available for intel and AMD overclocking profiles I am not familiar with enough.. A good starting point is CPU core voltage. If you go to hwbot and select H20 water cooled system scores for the 3900x and go through the results of users validations, you will find CPU-Z screenshots of the CPU voltage. The majority of games are playable if a system overclock is stable when running CNE. So just go through the list of CNE 11.5,15,20,23 for the frequency you want to run at and observe their CPU cores voltages. Its where I would start if needed. Cinebench - R15 overclocking records @ HWBOT
AMD Ryzen 9 3900X @ HWBOT. Warzone just doesnt seem to like the geforce 3xxx series gpus at all since launch. I would have thought that 100-150fps on a rtx 3080 is 4k resolution territory compared to last gen.


----------

